# CHC - Charter Hall Group



## CapnBirdseye (20 April 2009)

This one came up on a scan a little while ago.. looks like it might have some legs, with a wave 3 starting.  I'll post a chart after work..


----------



## So_Cynical (20 April 2009)

Yep CHC was on my buy list 3 weeks ago...had a big look at them and liked em.

Too bad i went another way, ya cant buy em all :dunno:...Overall property is so over sold.


----------



## Happy (12 November 2010)

Did CHC - Charter Hall Group change symbol and name?

Comes up as invalid code, so something must have happened.


----------



## Whiskers (12 November 2010)

Happy said:


> Did CHC - Charter Hall Group change symbol and name?
> 
> Comes up as invalid code, so something must have happened.




 According to their website and ASX announcement they should come up as CHCDA while a consolidation is completed. http://www.charterhall.com.au/newscentre/Charter-Hall-Groups-Security-Consolidation


----------



## Happy (12 November 2010)

Thanks and sorry for trouble.
Should have looked around myself, (I am not that lazy, just probably bit of mental block).


From CHC site:
http://www.charterhall.com.au/newscentre/Charter-Hall-Groups-Security-Consolidation

Charter Hall Group's securities will trade on a deferred settlement basis from 12 November 2010 to 25 November 2010.  

During this time Charter Hall Group's ASX code will change to CHCDA.  

Charter Hall Group will trade on a normal settlement basis from 26 November 2010, at which time the ASX code will revert back to CHC


----------



## pavilion103 (2 December 2011)

This one is interesting. Yesterday's bar was an enormous volume upthrust. Interesting that it pushed higher today, however, it did close well of the highs. 
I wonder if it will drop off from here.


----------



## nulla nulla (4 May 2013)

CHC looks like it is one of those shares that fly under the radar. Hasn't been commented on here since November 2011 and yet has lifted in value from $1.65 to $4.44. We have it on our watch list but the daily movement and volumes traded aren't enough to encourage us to try and trade it. 





It seems with some shares you just have to sit and hold and hope the sound fundamentals are enough to encourage more investors to come on board?


----------



## notting (19 September 2017)

And again - Double top in turning with property?


----------



## Trav. (6 December 2018)

CHC looking good, approaching all time high of $7.29 and good volume over the last few days.
No news that I can see so will be interesting to see where she goes.


----------



## barney (10 December 2018)

Trav. said:


> CHC looking good, approaching all time high of $7.29 and good volume over the last few days.
> No news that I can see so will be interesting to see where she goes.




Still looks to be travelling ok ….. healthy inside day today ..... Volume good.


----------



## Cam019 (24 March 2019)

*Disclosure: Held*


----------



## peter2 (11 September 2019)

A good trend comes to an end on the daily and weekly charts. The recently announces SIA with ABP to acquire AOF seems to have upset some longer term holders (and therefore me).


----------



## barney (11 September 2019)

peter2 said:


> A good trend comes to an end on the daily and weekly charts.




Certainly been a nice ride up 100% in 18 months ….. The steeper the ride, the scarier the drop in this case unfortunately.


----------



## BoNeZ (11 September 2019)

peter2 said:


> The recently announces SIA with ABP to acquire AOF seems to have upset some longer term holders (and therefore me).
> View attachment 97366




They announced the deal last Monday and the first big drop didn't happen until Friday. Hopefully it just a delayed reaction and not a sign of more bad news ahead. Time will tell but I've already taken my profits.


----------



## peter2 (25 March 2020)

Good timing @BoNeZ .  CHC has been smashed down -65% and the volume also huge in the past week. 
Someone's started buying at the lower prices. Thought I might buy a little also as the prior up trend was very solid. 

CHC reported news before the open, that I thought looked very promising. Others thought so too and CHC opened much higher (+16%) than the prior close. The open was 10% above my limit order and I thought I was no chance of buying it today. As it turned out price fell throughout the day and actually hit my limit late afternoon. A little nibble.


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 April 2020)

Just noticed that there are currently buy orders for 193,571 shares versus sell orders for a mere 1367 shares.

Ordinarily I wouldn't pay much attention to that but a 141:1 ratio of buyers to sellers is rather extreme given it's a mid cap stock not some tiny speculative company.

I've nothing further to add, just noticed it as an "odd" thing.


----------



## peter2 (7 October 2020)

Well, you were no April Fool. It's been a very smooth ride for CHC since the COVID low.


----------



## johnb1 (30 December 2021)

CHC has been performing well over long term


*Total Shareholder Return (avg annual rate)**1yr*​*3yr*​*5yr*​*10yr*​43.2%​44.6%​39.2%​32.5%​


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2021)

Paradice Investment Management is preparing to take on the likes of Magellan Financial Group and GQG Partners in global equities after securing Australian real estate investment bigwig Charter Hall as a 50 per cent shareholder.

David Paradice said Charter Hall’s backing would give it the firepower and scale to launch new products that investors want. Mr Paradice owned 36 per cent of Paradice IM before the deal and his team owned 64 per cent.

Charter Hall will pay $207 million for the 50 per cent stake in Paradice IM, which manages $18.2 billion on behalf of mostly institutional clients. The payment is made of 70 per cent in scrip and 30 per cent cash. The scrip portion is escrowed in two equal tranches until 30 June 2023 and 2024, while the cash portion will help pay tax liabilities.

Paradice was looking to expand, while Charter Hall was looking to diversify.


----------



## peter2 (4 May 2022)

Price gone below reasonable support level ($15).


----------



## Value Collector (27 May 2022)

CHC is looking very attractive at these levels in my opinion, I have investments in a few of their property trusts, but up until have only had a minor holding in the actual company.

I have been going over the numbers for the last few days, even woke up at 3am this morning and went to my office to double check the numbers because I couldn’t stop thinking about what a good deal it seems to be at the moment.

So I have put an order in this morning for $13.20, which was above the indicative price of $13.10 at the time, but with long term value plays like this I just want to secure the stock, I don’t generally play, a few cents either side doesn’t bother me, I just want the stock, so hopefully the market doesn’t pop on open and I can get the shares for $13.20.

————————
The dividend looks small, because it’s only around 3% but they have a pretty small pay out ratio of about 35% of their operating earnings, so are retaining about 65% of their operating earnings. 

This capital accumulation inside the business should boost earnings over time in a couple of ways.

1. The capital they retain and invest in their property funds should earn about 6%, in rental income.

2, The increased size of their property fund also means more management fees. (Management fees are based on a % of total funds under management and property values)

3, It allows them to borrow more inside the funds, which again boosts funds earnings and management fees.

Not only that, but I am confident that they should continue to see capital inflows from outside investors into their funds continue to grow as people see diversified long lease property as a good inflation hedge, and potentially a balancing force in their portfolios against stock market volatility.

So for now I am hoping I can get my hands on the stock today for around $13.20, and it will be a 10 year hold at least for me if the numbers play out as I estimate.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2022)

1 Buy .. 13,000 units .. $13.200


Value Collector said:


> So I have put an order in this morning for $13.20, which was above the indicative price of $13.10 at the time,



Now the algorithm has adjusted.  You are the market. 

_Indicative Price / Change
 $13.200 /Up $0.180 (1.38%)_


----------



## Value Collector (27 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> 1 Buy .. 13,000 units .. $13.200
> 
> Now the algorithm has adjusted.  You are the market.
> 
> ...



Yep that was my order, It traded at open, so I am a happy camper


----------



## Value Collector (25 August 2022)

CHC posted their annual results today, it was a very solid year.

If you are after some quick information check out their results presentation, it’s got plenty of good information there, and a shows a great breakdown of their business, which is basically broken up into 3 parts.

1, Real estate Investor (their partial ownership of their funds)

2, Funds Management (earning management fees on their funds they manage)

3, Developer/Agent (earning development profits and transaction fees on developments and transactions untaken)


----------



## Gretsch (28 October 2022)

Am contemplating this stock as well, and for similar reasons you outlined...mainly, should hold up better than equities / not lose much value but I am confident there will be some good CG. Hoping to pick them up for around $11-12

I bought some CQE back in March '20 and that's done very well for me so far.


----------

